# Sundown Wednesday 1-12



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Decided to stick with the sure thing for tomorrow.  Jonnypoach and myself plan on being in line by 8;45...Anyone else planning on it?

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

If I don't head north-- will see you in line.  Kinda bummed they say the storm will be winding down early am-- I like the instant refresh of snowing all day.

Very torn with travel plans-- Mt snow looks a little north of the real goods and I'm not sure its worth it to travel to berks with Sundown so close.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be there for the night shift. Save some pow for us.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably night session. Maybe afternoon with the girls if the roads aren't too bad.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

Night session before driving up to Killington for some Thursday Pico Pow (hopefully.)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

evening shift for me, hopefully.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Was up there today for a few hours to try out the new boards..Bumps were pretty firm, but skiiable...They should be epic tomorrow..Or Non-Existant 

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone concerned that Gov. Malloy might declare a state of emergency... some news about a press conference at 8:30-- if that means Sundown can't open tomorrow morning-- am definitly heading North....


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 11, 2011)

i plan to be there in the AM


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Anyone concerned that Gov. Malloy might declare a state of emergency... some news about a press conference at 8:30-- if that means Sundown can't open tomorrow morning-- am definitly heading North....




hopefully they just ban 18 wheelers like rell did a few years ago.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Decided to stick with the sure thing for tomorrow.  Jonnypoach and myself plan on being in line by 8;45...Anyone else planning on it?
> 
> Steveo



SEE YA THERE BUDDY!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

It just started DUMPING on my way home from Sundown! 

I don't think it will be possible to make it in to work tomorrow...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

Took a few warm up runs at the institution tonight-- they had the snowblower gassed up and inside the lodge breezeway by the deck....as I started to unload my car and load my wife's (4 wheel drive) it started to dump... see ya in line....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

just watched on the webcam as they moved the racks so a groomer could pack down that area. looked like knee deep pow... so not happy to be working to day.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Whoever gets out early today I am jealous of. Tear up Area 51 for me. I'll have to settle for powder bumps tonight. Darn.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 12, 2011)

it's over knee deep with no wind.... that's enough computer work.  good by


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Brian and Steve-O report bottomless knee deep on Gunny. I'm dying here. I hope to get some leftovers tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

wish i was there


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wish i was there



You're not the only one. The good thing is with light crowds, it still should be great tonight.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian and Steve-O report bottomless knee deep on Gunny. I'm dying here. I hope to get some leftovers tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning.


I've only got bump skis here. It needs to be tracked out by the time I get there tonight.

I'll get my fill of pow up north tomorrow and hiking Saturday. Today I just want soft bumps and soft jumps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

So....who else is getting out tonight?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> So....who else is getting out tonight?



pretty sure me but an early shift 5 to 8 ish


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinking a few hours starting around 6 before heading to Killington.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess 51 in is play. All the way to Big Bend. Glad the boys got at it. Might have to skip tomorrow if it holds up.

I think 6 pm is a realistic arrival time for me tonight. Maybe a bit earlier, but not counting on it.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 12, 2011)

Afternoon Groom will be on Tom's Treat and Canyon Run only.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Afternoon Groom will be on Tom's Treat and Canyon Run only.



That will be some buttery cord on Canyon.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Afternoon Groom will be on Tom's Treat and Canyon Run only.


Grooming Tom's to dig out everyone that got stuck there?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> That will be some buttery cord on Canyon.



will you be ripping it with me this evening?


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading out in 30 minutes or so. Hopefully will make a quick pit stop for dinner and be on the hill for the start of night skiing @6.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will you be ripping it with me this evening?



I need to rally now if it going to happen.  Considering a the morning shift.  Time to make a decision....


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I need to rally now if it going to happen.  Considering a the morning shift.  Time to make a decision....



Get it done. I'll be there 5:45-ish. Brian says the bumps are great. Everything is tracked, but I'll hit anything with some pitch tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Get it done. I'll be there 5:45-ish. Brian says the bumps are great. Everything is tracked, but I'll hit anything with some pitch tonight.



I am in.  Once I bounce out of this conference call I am getting on the road.  Should be there between 5:30 and 6.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I am in.  Once I bounce out of this conference call I am getting on the road.  Should be there between 5:30 and 6.



Call me. Leaving in a few.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Grooming Tom's to dig out everyone that got stuck there?



Proud to say I was not one of them!! just had to bomb the steeper sections and hop into other tracks in the flats to carry them;-)


----------

